# What kind of paper to use in place of parchment paper



## AzuraKreations (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi
I lost my sheet of sheet that came with my heat transfer paper.
I tried Parchment paper but not only does it scorch it also turns my white print out dark.

Any suggestions
Thank you


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

what was the parchment paper you used that scorched?

you don't want to be re-using this, as the ink will leave residues on your tee's or upper platen

edit: ok, from your other post you use 3g
go to costco and get the below (or if you don't have a membership get something similar at the grocery store)


----------



## MAKEitPrint (Apr 28, 2015)

If you have a bakery/culinary supply store, you can use "silicone baking sheets". We purchase ours from Uline, but there are lots of culinary supply stores that will sell baking grade sheets. We use high quality non-silicone sheets for printing light DTG, and silicone baking sheets for dark DTG (where we use pretreat on the shirt prior to printing white ink) Hope this helps!


----------

